# Adobe Digital Publishing Suite Question



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey All,

I would like to publish a magazine on the iPad. I'm fairly proficient in Adobe Indesign and I'm wondering if anyone has tried using Adobe Digital Publishing Suite?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------

